# Gorgeous George's Journal



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Im starting a journal here to keep track of progress and hopefully get some more motivation, its my first one so bare with me.

Age: 19

Weight: 12.7 stone

Height: 6'0

BF: You tell me

Calories: 3500-4000 daily

Supplements: Impact whey protein & food

This was me about 12 months ago:








http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg505/Hog]

My avatar is me currently


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Oi oi George what are your goals?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

George is back and has served his time haha

What are your goals? Bulking/cutting/lean bulk? Natty or with AAS?

Good luck with this mate, i'm subbed.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Oioi Mr A&S, my goal is to have a half decent physique and get rid of my current one


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll keep an eye on this, you staying natty like me?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

subscribed mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Oioi Mr A&S, my goal is to have a half decent physique and get rid of my current one


Get some pics up my man

Subbed aswel


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> George is back and has served his time haha
> 
> What are your goals? Bulking/cutting/lean bulk? Natty or with AAS?
> 
> Good luck with this mate, i'm subbed.


Thnx  , yeah im back from doing hard time.

Im perma bulking all the way just eating and eating, not bothered about BF.

& cant you tell? im on 850mg a day.....jk natty as fawk


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> I'll keep an eye on this, you staying natty like me?


TBH i dont know m8, i still pretty new to the iron game so im going to see where i can get naturally, maybe once i stop making progress, not for a while hopefully


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> TBH i dont know m8, i still pretty new to the iron game so im going to see where i can get naturally, maybe once i stop making progress, not for a while hopefully


thats a good answer bro, if you had included i need to read up more and improve training/diet you would have got full marks :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Thnx everyone, im going to post up my past weeks workouts to get it started, i got it written down on paper, time to go 21st century.

also im nursing my tendonitis atm resting a few days


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

These workouts were earlier in the week, it wasnt great as i had really bad elbow tendonitis AGAIN! and it really effected my pushing and destroyed my pulling movements, even legs hurt it when i lifted up the plates 

Anyhow

Monday- chest/tris

Flat BB Bench (wide grip)

Warm up-

bar x 20

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

Working sets-

65kg x 12

65kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 5

By now my elbow tendons felt like snapped elastic bands and where really swollen but being a **** i continued...

Hammer strength incline machine-

3 x 8 @ 40 kg (20kg each handle)

1 x 10 @ 30 kg (15kg each handle)

Incline DB BP-

1 x 6 @ 22.5kg

2 x 8 @ 20kg

Tris-

French press with EZ bar

3 x 8 @ 30kg

Tri pushdown with V bar

1 x 12 @ 55kg

1 x 10 @ 65kg

1 x 8 @ 75kg


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Despite the agony i was in i though the best way to cure my excruciating elbow tendonitis was to do some ice heavy pulling movements.

Back-

Pullups / warmup

2 x 8 BW (iv only recently started doing pullups, because im a mug)

1 x 6 BW

Lat pull with V bar

1 x 10 @ 125 kg

1 x 8 @ 137.5 kg

1 x 5 @ 150 kg

Tbar row

Do you count bar weight for this? ill just put down the actual weight plates i used on it.

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 8 @ 50kg

1 x 6 @ 55 kg

Deadlifts- I lost track of these, was chatting but i got up to:

1 x 3 @ 95 kg

Now my tendons where like mush


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Wednesday

Legs-

Squats ATG

1 x 12 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 80kg

1x 8 @ 80kg

1 x 4 @ 90kg (PR)

1 x 3 @ 90kg

Leg extenstions-

1 x 12 100kg

2 x 10 111.5 kg

2 x 8 123kg

Calf raise machine

2 x 15 @ stack

Calf press down machine

2 x 12 @ 210kg


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

George do you use anything for the tendonitis e.g. deep heat or voltarol?

also pushing though the pain isn't always the best option mate, you could end up f*cking it up even more so i'd be careful with that.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

No I take some ibuprofen for the inflammation tho are there any exercises to prevent it?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

in regards to exercises to prevent/get rid of it i aint actually sure mate, google is your best buddy at times like these.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Did some chest today as im not going out tonight so may aswell use my time for good, made sure i warmed up for 20mins to avoid my tendonitis playing up and did some exercises to prevent it i saw on youtube but still got a bit of pain not much tho.

Didnt have a spotter or anything today.

Flat BB bench

warmup

2 x 15 @ 40kg

working

3 x 8 @ 60kg

2 x 6 @ 65kg

Incline bench on smith with counter balance removed

3 x 6 @ 50kg

1 x 8 @ 40kg

Incline DB

3 x 6 @ 22.5kg

Incline hammer machine

3 x 8 @ 40kg

Then some flyes and cable crossovers.

Forearm exercise with bar and chain attached to plates, where you wrap the chain around untill its at the top then unwrap it.

3.75kg x 2

2.5kg x 1

1.25kg x 1


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

woke up today shaking like a leaf , ice cold, vomiting my guts up for hours had pure stomach acid coming up, almost callapsed, called ambulance and went a&e for 7 hours, ok now noone knows what is was, havent eated since 9am. not a happy bunny


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

did you ever find out what was wrong?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

no was well weird the docs wanted me to have chest x rays, all diffrent blood tests ect i was like **** that i had one blood test and it was fine. i ate about 200 calories that day! lost a few lbs from the vomiting too.

i felt good when the paramedic whent to wrap the blood pressure thing around my arm and had to get a bigger one and said i had big biceps, lol then i continued vomiting and shaking


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> no was well weird the docs wanted me to have chest x rays, all diffrent blood tests ect i was like **** that i had one blood test and it was fine. i ate about 200 calories that day! lost a few lbs from the vomiting too.
> 
> i felt good when the paramedic whent to wrap the blood pressure thing around my arm and had to get a bigger one and said i had big biceps, lol then i continued vomiting and shaking


Looooll good banter


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> woke up today shaking like a leaf , ice cold, vomiting my guts up for hours had pure stomach acid coming up, almost callapsed, called ambulance and went a&e for 7 hours, ok now noone knows what is was, havent eated since 9am. not a happy bunny


whats goin on George?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> whats goin on George?


honestly aint got a scooby what that was neva did the docs they said it was really strange for someone as young and healthy as myself to have that stuff and they couldnt find anything wrong, honestly i was bricking it though i was gunna callapse twice. i was literally shaking like mad and so cold i thought it was the end, feel fine now but have lost weight.

im taking a week off 1.to rest my tendonitis and 2. because of that, do u think its a good idea? i havent rested a week in atleast 9 months, tbh ill prollly go gym tmo thats 4 days rest


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

kick back George, a week off wont do you no harm.

your elbow will get better/improve with the time off, and not much will change in terms of training in a week.

but stick to the diet though and your nice.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

kk AK cheers, im gunr do that then, back on it saturday for sure, guna make sure im getting enough protein and get those missing lbs back


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Right iv moved all the way north to a new house, diets been shocking and training non existant, finally got internet setup so im going to look for a gym now, hopefully the rest has done me some good


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Wah gwan furious George..tell me you got ur rest and now eatin proper???


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Wat gwan lol m8 it's not fair the only decent gym near me is over 3 miles so I av to get a bike or spend 20quid a week on buses :/ I miss the gym I had a whole year good solid training never missed nothing now since this journal it's been all over the show


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

George you f*cking traitor, you left london fam!!!

when you say decent gym do you mean a hardcore gym?

and if its 3 miles there and back i would get a bike and make that my cardio....... but getting home after leg day will be a bitch though.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> George you f*cking traitor, you left london fam!!!
> 
> when you say decent gym do you mean a hardcore gym?
> 
> and if its 3 miles there and back i would get a bike and make that my cardio....... but getting home after leg day will be a bitch though.


Lol I'm sorry blud Londons in my heart  and ye hc there's a lot of gyms round here but there all cardio, birds only and there's 1 that gay only! This gym I want is sick tho American style I'm fine post pics of it

And ye I think it would take about 20mins max on bike and I was thinking I would av to get bus back on leg day lol no oyster cards here or nothing gota pay full


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

finally found a gym, not my 1st choice but its got weights in it, its super old school but its got everything i need, gotr wait till wednesday to train tho because of the fcking jubilee (who the feck cares), so my week off turned into almost 3 weeeks


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

waheyy finally had a session iv lost almost half a stone in the time i had off  but i did a chest and tri session but after having those weeks off, being very ill and having tendonitis i felt weak and had a light session but it still killed me

DB flat bench:

warmup

12kg

17.5kg

22.5kg

working

3 x 6 @ 27.5kg

incline DB

2 x 8 @ 22.5

bw dips

4x8

flyes and crossovers

tris

cgbp

2 x 6 @45kg

reverse rope pull and push downs

felt as weak as a kitten but got to know a few lads at my new gym so all good.

upping calories to 4000


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Good to see you gettin back on it broda!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cheers geeza, feel alot better now im getting started up again feel alot more motivated now to make up for the lost time, going magaluf next month so that will be another week off :/ but **** it, done a big shop and got tons of food, its depressing seeing your lifts go down so much tho


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Dont worry about the weight loss, it will come back in time!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cheers shaun, its just annoying wenever i make some progress something kicks me back, hopefully im settled now so can keep my routine solid


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright Gorgeous :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

George if you have elbow tendonitis , then i would stay away from exercises like french presses.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> alright Gorgeous :thumbup1:


av i pulled?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> George if you have elbow tendonitis , then i would stay away from exercises like french presses.


funny enough fp dont effect it at all but pull ups, rows and pull downs cause tears before bedtime, didnt feel any twinges tday but it was a light day, thnx for head up tho :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> av i pulled?


only if you got a tight sphincter .


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> funny enough fp dont effect it at all but pull ups, rows and pull downs cause tears before bedtime, didnt feel any twinges tday but it was a light day, thnx for head up tho :thumbup1:


oh in that case, it sounds more like golfer elbow, is the pain on the inside of the elbow..?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> only if you got a tight sphincter .


its crab like m8, just dont toss me like u do those tires ay


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> oh in that case, it sounds more like golfer elbow, is the pain on the inside of the elbow..?


yeah its in both elbows and i get really dull pain its realllly painful and my elbow/forearm area gets swollen, i did think it was golfers or tendo


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> yeah its in both elbows and i get really dull pain its realllly painful and my elbow/forearm area gets swollen, i did think it was golfers or tendo


I've had the same in the past mate, it's horrible. Ice it regularly and take some NSAID's.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> I've had the same in the past mate, it's horrible. Ice it regularly and take some NSAID's.


ye its orrible wen i get it i run my elbows under the cold tap until my elbows go numb its so cold, wats NSAIDs?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> ye its orrible wen i get it i run my elbows under the cold tap until my elbows go numb its so cold, *wats NSAIDs*?


Ibuprofen etc.

Better of getting once of those icepack, instead if of running it under a cold tap.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

back today still just easing my way back in, im really hurting from yesterday even tho it was light just shows how quickly your body can get un used to the strain

i sorted my diet its alot better i think iv got it planned out and easily getting 4000 cals instead of 3500 anyhewww i done

warmup on lat pull

medium grip pull ups

10, 8, 8, 6

seated cable rows narrow grip

12, 8, 6

seated row machine hammer

10, 8, 8

close grip lat pull

10, 6, 6, 12

db rows

8, 6

bis (first time iv isolated em for a good 10 months or somethin)

incline seated db curls

8, 6, 6

wasnt really looking at the weight, best thing was my tendonitis was non existant well chuffed, some light legs tmo then start lifting proper next week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what no deadlifts ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Pretty George!!! :lol:

nice to see you're back to the gym and moving weight, you'll soon be back to pushing the weight you was on before you took a break so its all good.

although i would still take it easy on the tendonitis, it has a habit of coming back mate.

in regards to diet, how did you up kcals?

bigger portions/more meals or through shakes?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> what no deadlifts ?


was just taking it easy cus iv been ill and havent trained in a few weeks, i did go to set up sum dl's but i thought better 

gotr say taking dl's and bb rows out makes a back workout ****!

back to normal next week


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Pretty George!!! :lol:
> 
> nice to see you're back to the gym and moving weight, you'll soon be back to pushing the weight you was on before you took a break so its all good.
> 
> ...


hehe  yeah tbh i was kinda hoping i wouldnt lose any strength after that break being a mug lol

and ye i fecking hate tendonitis its cums back without warning, i think once you get it youll always have problems every now n then but i spend like 15 mins doing stretches and stuff cus im shyt scared of it coming bk

theres a good one where u hold ur arms out straight and pull you hand down toward your body which i think helps warm it up.

& about my diet im cooking pasta and fish/chicken in advance now so i got unlimited supplies of it in my fridge lol plus iv added a few more cals to my shakes, just those little things have made it alot easier


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

George if you dont mind me askin what made you move out in the sticks man? Normally people move to the next borough but you took it too far!!

Im guessing with your gym three miles away thats your cardio sorted then?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> George if you dont mind me askin what made you move out in the sticks man? Normally people move to the next borough but you took it too far!!
> 
> Im guessing with your gym three miles away thats your cardio sorted then?


lol its not the stix, its in the middle of walsall & birmingham, & i moved because i was getting into alot of fights wiv these pathetic post code w4nkers & i was helping a m8 wiv sum dodgy business which was getting into more shyt, not tye only reason also wanted charge of scenery n got family here, gunr move in wiv a m8 soonish anyway in brighton,

& ended up going to another one, 20min walk so nt to bad, propper old school, ill post pics up asap


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> lol its not the stix, its in the middle of walsall & birmingham, & i moved because i was getting into alot of fights wiv these pathetic post code w4nkers & i was helping a m8 wiv sum dodgy business which was getting into more shyt, not tye only reason also wanted charge of scenery n got family here, gunr move in wiv a m8 soonish anyway in brighton,
> 
> & ended up going to another one, 20min walk so nt to bad, propper old school, ill post pics up asap


Oi furious George any thing past watford is "the sticks"...seems like you are a travelling man Brighton next!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Oi furious George any thing past watford is "the sticks"...seems like you are a travelling man Brighton next!!


loool!, and r u calling me a pikey u cheeky khunt lol

ye my m8 is a club rep down there, plus a few m8s r going uni there, magaluf next month tho


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

had a good session tdy, but im chuffed that im got accepted to be trainee personal trainer! they accepted my CV and just ned to call me now, i have to do 6weeks training and im garunteed a job, sweet as.

anyway tday

chest

bw chest dips (warmup)

12, 8, 8

db bench

1 x 12 @ 22.5kg

1x 6 @ 27.5kg

bb bench

1 x 10 @ 50kg

2 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 4 @ 80kg ----PB----

1 x 3 @ 80kg

then done some deloading? had a spot, still bb bench, just repped out i didnt count the reps

70kg x 5

10 secs rest

60kg x failure

10 secs rest

50 x failure

10secs rest

40kg x failure

(made me feel sick)

finished with crossovers

back to full fitness and strength soon hopefully


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Legs earlier, got sum pain in my hamstring but a decent session

warmup

leg extenions

2 x 15

squats

12, 10, 8, 8 , 6, 6

leg extenions

12, 10, 8, 6

calf rasies holding dumbells

3 x 10


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

congrats on the job mate.

nice lifting on chest day, what weights did you do on leg day mate?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Wah gwan George get some pics up too man!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

x2 on the pics

you got no excuse bro, i did it and i'm a skinny mofo :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> congrats on the job mate.
> 
> nice lifting on chest day, what weights did you do on leg day mate?


Thnx bro 

ummm the 6 rep sets where 90kg i think, first leg session in over 3 weeks so wanted to go easy but im still feeling it tday BAD!

kk need to take some new ones, ill look for sum on my fone now.

oh and Ackee stop asking for nude pics plz


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Definition of bad lighting lol oh and being a skinny cvnt, wait till u see my before pics..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

its ok george, we too will be big one day :lol:

but for real though well done for putting up some pics.

update em every month or so and you'll see the difference.

i put some new ones up on my journal, in 3-4 weeks i'll put up another set for a comparison.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Evening,

I'm going to check out rhinos hardcore gym probably Sunday/Morning, I'll tell you how I get on there and what they have, it's near Junction 9 where you have the currys megastore, KFC, burger king, pc world, big decathlon (I might start training there they have benches/weights LOL) how far is that from you buddy?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

before, about a year ago ill try get sum better ones, have a dig around


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> its ok george, we too will be big one day :lol:
> 
> but for real though well done for putting up some pics.
> 
> ...


yeah i rgeret not taking more pics before, i think we sorta on the same level?

u better not show me up tho lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> yeah i rgeret not taking more pics before, i think we sorta on the same level?
> 
> u better not show me up tho lol


thisisacoolguy- im still pretty new here i just moved here a couple weeks ago,ill have a look online and see m8, good 2 c ur getting to the gym now!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done george we all gotta start somewhere...wait till i start my journal then you'll have a proper laugh at my expense lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well done george we all gotta start somewhere...wait till i start my journal then you'll have a proper laugh at my expense lol


haha why i gunnr laff at u m8?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

One main reason

I got sparrow legs!!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> One main reason
> 
> I got sparrow legs!!!


lol im guna look out for it now


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck with your goals george and well done for getting some pics up.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

day started off badly as my sisters dog of 13 years had to be put down so lots 0f tears 

anyway i trained back today and some bicep work too, took a better back pic harsh lighting still tho lol

workout.

pullups medium grip

4 x 6

close grip pulldowns

10, 8, 6

wide grip pulldowns

8 , 6, 6

hammer strength row machine

8 reps @ 30kg

2 x 6 @ 32.5kg

deadlifts

10 reps @ 60kg

6 reps @ 80kg

2 reps @ 100kg

seated incline bicep curls

10 reps @ 12.5kg

bicep curl machine

4, 5, 6, 7


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

chest and tris

flat bb bench

10 reps @ 60kg

8 reps @ 65kg

6 reps @ 70kg

3 reps @ 80kg

incline smith bench (counter balance removed)

6 reps @ 40kg

2 x 6 @ 45kg

decline bb bench

10, 8, 8, 6 @ 60kg

bw dips

1 x failure

cable crossovers

3 x 8

tris

reverse rope pull

10, 8, 8, 6

CGBP

8,6,6

must admit took the ol' shirt off at the gym and noticed a big diffrence but forgot my bloody phone errrr to tk pic when pumped, my abs seem to be alot more defined? bf is going up tho weird one maybe just the lighting.

magaluf next month need to get a feckin tan badly


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Good to see you gettin on man whapn' wit the cardio my man?..has the tendonitis eased off now?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

thanx Ackee, upping my cals to 4k defo helping, cardio? whats that? lol my 20 min walk there and back is my cardio lol

and yeah fingers crossed it stays away, dno how i put up with it before.

whens ur journal coming bro?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Soon come man I'll start one up when i take the jump to the dark side..you tried runnin that 20mins walk to the gym?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

for real george your lifting is coming along nice.

in order to get rid of the little layer of fat for your holiday have you tried adding a day for just cardio?

but at the same time, if you're on 4000kcals you've got to embrace the little fat gain that comes with it lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Soon come man I'll start one up when i take the jump to the dark side..you tried runnin that 20mins walk to the gym?


kwlkwl 

no but im getting a cheap bike so im gunna cycle there


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

google something called fartlek training.

its a mixture of high intensity and low intensity e.g. run for 3 mins, jog for 5 and repeat.... some good sh*t right there.

HIIT isnt too bad either, but i aint 100% clued up on the cardio but if you do want info let me know and i'll ask the missus as thats her specialty.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> for real george your lifting is coming along nice.
> 
> in order to get rid of the little layer of fat for your holiday have you tried adding a day for just cardio?
> 
> but at the same time, if you're on 4000kcals you've got to embrace the little fat gain that comes with it lol


thnx m8 that means alot 

tbh m8 i aint concerned too much about getting ripped for the holiday, i wanna lot more lean muscle mass before i try cut up. i mostly carry the fat around my belly tho hate that, ill be 100x better when i get my tan on hehe

& anyway whats with all the cardio questions, you guys calling me fat XD


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> google something called fartlek training.
> 
> its a mixture of high intensity and low intensity e.g. run for 3 mins, jog for 5 and repeat.... some good sh*t right there.
> 
> HIIT isnt too bad either, but i aint 100% clued up on the cardio but if you do want info let me know and i'll ask the missus as thats her specialty.


never heard of it ill av a look, and cheers AK youv helped me alot :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> anyway whats with all the cardio questions, you guys calling me fat XD


Nah man its all love ever since that infamous EDL thread that ended up getting locked we've adopted you as our own "Furious George" :lol:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good George!

Weights are climbing nicely.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Looking good George!
> 
> Weights are climbing nicely.


Thanks Shaun :beer:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nah man its all love ever since that infamous EDL thread that ended up getting locked we've adopted you as our own "Furious George" :lol:


LOL iv been behaving myself since my banning, its killing me :cursing: need some confrontaion and controversy lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Magaluf in 3 weeks!!! damn that came fast.

dont know if its worth cutting for the 3 weeks? any advice?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Magaluf in 3 weeks!!! damn that came fast.
> 
> dont know if its worth cutting for the 3 weeks? any advice?


Bulk bulk and keep on bulking.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Bulk bulk and keep on bulking.


yeah been thinking it over all day but ye may aswell keep bulking, cheers AK


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oi Battyboy what pages are the progress pics on :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> yeah been thinking it over all day but ye may aswell keep bulking, cheers AK


Im on hols in Sept and was thinking the same thing, carry on cutting or full on bulk. I start a cycle of Stano & Mdrol next week so the bulk won :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Oi Battyboy what pages are the progress pics on :lol:


page 5 u mug, i hope ur not ahving a late night - before bed **** over my pics!


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

george your a **** mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Im on hols in Sept and was thinking the same thing, carry on cutting or full on bulk. I start a cycle of Stano & Mdrol next week so the bulk won :lol:


ye its not worth losing size for a few extra abs lol, feck it ill just wear a vest the whole time


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

omz187 said:


> george your a **** mate


I know m8, oh well


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

omz187 said:


> george your a **** mate


Great input as usual


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Chest

warmup on machine

3 x 12

Decline BB bench

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 11

90kg x 11 -PB-

Incline smith machine w/ counter balance removed

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

50kg x 6

55kg x 4

bw dips

10, 8 , 6

crossovers

10, 8, 6

Been reading up decline and incline bench being the best for chest development, so tday i missed out flat bench and must say it felt much better doing decline 1st, less strain on shoulders and tris more focus on pecs, nice! i might stop doing flat bench alltogether!

next week im going for a 100kg decline bench see how many i get


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Owens gym


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

How about incoporating all three? Decline incline and flat?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How about incoporating all three? Decline incline and flat?


just done that today with a mate and it was the dogs nuts,flat barbell first, incline db second then the decline barbell at the end just hit my chest so hard.

that looks like a nice gym george, is that where you train now?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How about incoporating all three? Decline incline and flat?


i was going to try the flat after my decline and incline but i was burned out tbh, flat bench seems to hit my front delts and triceps with BB, even with a really wide grip, iv always done flat bench tho so this wil be a good change to my routine


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Im starting a journal here to keep track of progress and hopefully get some more motivation, its my first one so bare with me.
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> ...


Only just noticed this, but I hope you gave that tidy [email protected] next to you a good poking


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i was going to try the flat after my decline and incline but i was burned out tbh, flat bench seems to hit my front delts and triceps with BB, even with a really wide grip, iv always done flat bench tho so this wil be a good change to my routine


I found the other day when using BB, if, when pushing up, tense your chest as if you're flexing it, you feel the power coming from there then. I was having a similar feeling of not feeling it hit chest enough


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> just done that today with a mate and it was the dogs nuts,flat barbell first, incline db second then the decline barbell at the end just hit my chest so hard.
> 
> that looks like a nice gym george, is that where you train now?


yeah it helps if u have a spotter cus by the 3rd exercise you need the insurance, plus today at the gym the was only really short skinny guys who couldnt even spot my bench :/

yeah its a decent gym has everything youll ever need but its old school equipment lol, you can only pay weekly tho which is annoying its 6 quid a week which works out well under what london gyms are.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i was going to try the flat after my decline and incline but i was burned out tbh, flat bench seems to hit my front delts and triceps with BB, even with a really wide grip, iv always done flat bench tho so this wil be a good change to my routine


Bro try doing flat first and move onto incline, leave decline for last and you should be able to do it.

Also try what Leeds said about squeezing your chest when pushing up and you'll feel it then especially with dumbbells incline.

Old skool equipment is cool bro, as long as you got the needed weights you've got a good gym.

Especially at that price.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Only just noticed this, but I hope you gave that tidy [email protected] next to you a good poking


haha joker that my ex, yeah shes a beuty, she looks bigger then me in that pic lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I found the other day when using BB, if, when pushing up, tense your chest as if you're flexing it, you feel the power coming from there then. I was having a similar feeling of not feeling it hit chest enough


yeah i find i can only do that with dbs i need to start doing this more tho, cheers Leeds


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Bro try doing flat first and move onto incline, leave decline for last and you should be able to do it.
> 
> Also try what Leeds said about squeezing your cheat when pushing up and you'll feel it then especially with dumbbells incline.
> 
> ...


its only got like 2 or 3 cardio equipment and one of them is a bike tht looks like its from the 40's lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> yeah i find i can only do that with dbs i need to start doing this more tho, cheers Leeds


There's a sweet spot with how wide your grip needs to be, too far out it's impossible to push up, too far in it hits triceps hard, experiment with a slightly lower weight to start with mate. Better to do 8 reps with a light weight that hits spot on than 100 reps with a heavy weight and wrong form.

Also try slow negatives mate, you'll need to lower the weight, but fvcking hell you feel those! I've seen more growth in chest in the last 2 weeks doing them than I have in months


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> There's a sweet spot with how wide your grip needs to be, too far out it's impossible to push up, too far in it hits triceps hard, experiment with a slightly lower weight to start with mate. Better to do 8 reps with a light weight that hits spot on than 100 reps with a heavy weight and wrong form.
> 
> Also try slow negatives mate, you'll need to lower the weight, but fvcking hell you feel those! I've seen more growth in chest in the last 2 weeks doing them than I have in months


the ego never lets me do it lol and yeah i was reading that theres more muscle damage on the negative if your doing a good slow negative your getting maximun damage and growth.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> the ego never lets me do it lol and yeah i was reading that theres more muscle damage on the negative if your doing a good slow negative your getting maximun damage and growth.


Yea mate feels amazing, just drop the weight a little, do slow negatives every chest session, and see the results in a couple weeks  Fvck the male ego


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty poor session today, didnt have my heart in it for some reason, done legs go a PB tho. didnt really pay attention to my weight and reps too much got distracted by the phone, prolly why i dont like taking it to the gym!

warmup

leg extentions

2 x 15

BB squats

5 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 3 @ 100kg --PB--

leg extentions

12, 10, 8, 6

hamstring curl

2 x 10


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ffs Slap yourself man!! 

George its better than staying at yard and eating pies..just go harder nex time broda!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Pretty poor session today, didnt have my heart in it for some reason, done legs go a PB tho. didnt really pay attention to my weight and reps too much got distracted by the phone, prolly why i dont like taking it to the gym!
> 
> warmup
> 
> ...


Well done mate :beer:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cub said:


> Well done mate :beer:


Cheers, still pathetic tho lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ffs Slap yourself man!!
> 
> George its better than staying at yard and eating pies..just go harder nex time broda!!


well we know what u get up to now dont we lol

i think its cus it was sooo fecking hot tday and there was alot of fit birds around, very distracting! lol im such a mug


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

well done on the 100kg squat mate, it aint pathetic at all.

i just started and cant actually do 100kg with good form, but soon enough mate and we'll be both squatting 150 like its nothing lol

everyone has a slack session once in a while, ackee is right tho better than staying at yard.

make sure you go hard next session tho mate :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Cheers, still pathetic tho lol


We all gotta start somewhere mate! You'd be surprised how many of the bicep boys in the gym couldn't squat 100kg or don't even do squats lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> well done on the 100kg squat mate, it aint pathetic at all.
> 
> i just started and cant actually do 100kg with good form, but soon enough mate and we'll be both squatting 150 like its nothing lol
> 
> ...


Thats cus u dont bloody BB squat you fanny haha, nah aslong as i can keep up wiv u im happy


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cub said:


> We all gotta start somewhere mate! You'd be surprised how many of the bicep boys in the gym couldn't squat 100kg or don't even do squats lol


repped


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> repped


Cheers Georgie boy


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oryt folks had a good back session today but the dreaded tendanitis made an appearence, i aggravated it on my last legs session belive it or not lol wen i was lifting plates up. was using gloves so i manage to go through the bit of pain, iv had sum ibuprofin to reduce inflamation.

Deadlifts

12 reps @ 60kg (warmup)

2 sets of 3 reps @ 100kg

1RM @ 110kg

pullups - tendonitis was bad by now and pullups really aggrevated it so i had to skip it arghhh!

close grip pull downs using straps

10, 8, 6, 5

^straps helped pull extra weight then normal and isolate lats more

seated cable row close grip

2 x 12

seated chest supported row machine (single arm)

12 reps @ 20kg

2 x 8 @ 30kg

bent over machine rows

12 reps @ 20kg

10 reps @ 30kg

8 reps @ 35kg

rear delt db flyes

3 x 10 @ 10kg

bloody tendons messed up most the lifts but i still got a good workout i reckon i can feel it now


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Might be a stupid questin broda, for the tendonitis? What actually causes it and aint the like a long term cure for it? Would stuff like deep heat help at all?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Might be a stupid questin broda, for the tendonitis? What actually causes it and aint the like a long term cure for it? Would stuff like deep heat help at all?


from what iv been told, its basically like when your muscle fibres tear but beacuse tendons dont have blood flow it takes alot longer but tey never properlly heal, iv spoke to a few lads at the gym and they same the same thing, apparently once there damanged thats it  its really common tho i know alot of guys at the gym who have it in some form or other.

im guessing it was caused by lifting too much weight, i remeber when it first happned doing a DB bench press ages ago BOOM the tendons went, wouldnt wish it on anyone, you just cant give 100% with it wen its hurting.

oh and also something about the tendons dont grow to support the muscle growth so when your lifting heavier weight your muscles have adapted but your tendons are the same


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

going to be really busy in the run to my holiday so im prolly not guna be able to keep up with m calories so im aiming for 2500 to atleast maintain high protein aswell im considering starting a cycle after my holiday

done a chest workout today only had 1 pickled egg for breakfast so energy was super low

flat bench

10 reps @ 60kg

8 reps @ 70kg

6 reps @ 75kg

1 rep @ 80kg (my PB on flat is 80kg @ 3 reps with a spotter, this time no spotter and no confidence)

dips bw

10, 8, 8, 6

incline bench smith machine counter balance removed

10 reps @ 40kg

8 reps @ 45 kg

6 reps @ 50kg

8 reps @ 45kg

not really going for all out weight as i dont have the diet currently to recover


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> done a chest workout today only had 1 *pickled egg for breakfast *so energy was super low


i beg you stop this f*ckery, pickled eggs aint ordinary man!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i beg you stop this f*ckery, pickled eggs aint ordinary man!!


haha you mental, i always crave 1 with my shakes i can eat em in 2 bites now lol, do you want my spare pickling juice?

edit, wow that last bit sound gay lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Broken knuckle now, tried lifting today today but too painful, did some rear delt work & traps.

i thought id try use my gloves to help it but i ended screaming trying to get my knuckle out lol,

how can i never be 100% ever would love a solid week training without injuries & bolox


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Broken knuckle now, tried lifting today today but too painful, did some rear delt work & traps.
> 
> i thought id try use my gloves to help it but i ended screaming trying to get my knuckle out lol,
> 
> how can i never be 100% ever would love a solid week training without injuries & bolox


Lol should have stayed your a*rse in Croydon instead of travelling around the bludclarrt countryside now you gone and broke your f*ckin knuckle man!! Whens your holiday? I swear lifting any thing heavy on broken bones aint gonna help with the healing..id knock the heavy weights on the head and concentrate on cardio till you fixed up

And stop being so f*ckin accident prone man


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha bludclart countryside lol

Yeah it really hurts man I'm not being a pusshie I swear my knuckle isin my wrist

Holiday on 17th starting a cycle when I get back

When u starting yours m8?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Haha bludclart countryside lol
> 
> Yeah it really hurts man I'm not being a pusshie I swear my knuckle isin my wrist
> 
> ...


i seen on AK's journal you been converted in no time..im looking to start in september still got a little time to go tho


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i seen on AK's journal you been converted in no time..im looking to start in september still got a little time to go tho


ohh kwkwl what you guna cycle Ack?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

whap'n Furious George 11days no update man?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe he's on his holiday now?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> whap'n Furious George 11days no update man?


he's over in shagaluf p*ssing off the spaniards


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Busting his spray tan lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

you mock his spray tan now kay, but when he comes back with a real tan better than my spray tan he'll have showed us lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> you mock his spray tan now kay, but when he comes back with a real tan better than my spray tan he'll have showed us lol


I know... I shouldn't say anything anyway... Off to jab my mt2 lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lol right im back and ready to start getting cereal again, bit worse for wear atm tho, got a dirty throat infection and cough and sound like darth vader, a week of eating 1 meal a day and guzzling wayyy too much alcohol has taken its toll, bloody free bar for just 7 euros :0

and fyi my tan looked damn right sexy went abit dark tho, got a 10/12 for darkness lol

i swear to god this is last distraction gunna stock up on food get sum more supps and start my cycle.

actually i have to go court on friday unless i can convince them its madness travelling thru london then, so i may be doing some porridge fpor a short time then that will be the last distraction


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

GEEEEEOOOOORRRRGGGGE!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

KAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i also destroyed my iphone 4s when i jumped of the boat on a booze cruise with the bloody thing in my shorts pocket, gutted :'(


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i also destroyed my iphone 4s when i jumped of the boat on a booze cruise with the bloody thing in my shorts pocket, gutted :'(


Rookie move George, don't take electronics on a booze cruise lol

But nice have you back mate, now get back to lifting and eating like a boss!!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Rookie move George, don't take electronics on a booze cruise lol
> 
> But nice have you back mate, now get back to lifting and eating like a boss!!!


its sitting in a bag of rice as we speak lol apparently it helps.

cheers bud good to be back, had a laff and fun but im glad to be home now i miss lifting and dieting.

if i stayed out there any longer i would have Kay style abs coming through lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome back man lets hope the only infection you got was the throat and nuttin else :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

George, whoever told you that putting your phone in a bag of rice helps has lied to you :lol:

try those silica sachet things.

now i'm gonna rep everyone on this page coz i'm just nice like that 

edit- ack i owe you reps bro


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> its sitting in a bag of rice as we speak lol apparently it helps.
> 
> cheers bud good to be back, had a laff and fun but im glad to be home now i miss lifting and dieting.
> 
> if i stayed out there any longer i would have Kay style abs coming through lol


Ummm what is that suppose to mean!!???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And I'm sure I've heard the rice thing somewhere...


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm what is that suppose to mean!!???


i wish i had ur abs lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

just poppin in to clean up the cobwebs and dust...might have a likkle hoover around!!!!

wheres the updates man??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

moving to country turned furious george soft, he aint on lifting weight.

time for a rename i think........ pretty george till he starts lifting again


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> moving to country turned furious george soft, he aint on lifting weight.
> 
> time for a rename i think........ pretty george till he starts lifting again


oi word around town is twinkle george has given up the weights for a pair of these



at least he's done it proper and bought designer ones


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I heard he brang back a boyfriend from holiday...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I heard he brang back a boyfriend from holiday...


Yeah that was Leeds, but they admitted their butt pirate ways on my journal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Yeah that was Leeds, but they admitted their butt pirate ways on my journal :lol: :lol: :lol:


Definitely jealous that you don't get a creamy back door deposit, put away the green eyed monster :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Definitely jealous that you don't get a creamy back door deposit, put away the green eyed monster :lol:


I get these all the time lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gone for a sec and come back to find pretty george has done a runner to Austria with nex man from Leeds, Kays gets creamy deposits all the time and AK has been habouring this info on his journal....i must be the only odd one with issues round ere man


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

stop putting slanderous accusations on my journal cvntsssssssssssssssssssssss

having to pay for court fees has rinsed me out, should be back up and running by monday and cycle by next week

so to recap

im still hard

im still lifting

i didnt bring a bf back from hols

im still smashing leeds

im still furious

just gotr content myself with vids on youtube till i can get to the gym


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I get these all the time lol


Kay Woodham, thats not how a lady conducts herself, good lawd


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehehehe I'm just honest lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Ur not turning my journal into filthy smut like urs lol jk

anyway i actually lifted sum weights today will update, soooo close to vomiting today :s even tho my lifts were like halfed i still enjoyed it & seeing the lads again


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> ^ Ur not turning my journal into filthy smut like urs lol jk
> 
> anyway i actually lifted sum weights today will update, soooo close to vomiting today :s even tho my lifts were like halfed i still enjoyed it & seeing the lads again


Yes, he's back on the road to fury!!!

look forward to the update bro, its been a while :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey I have a new serious one


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

F*ck me its lively in ere!!! What happened furious???


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

are ya ready for this bishes, update timee boiii lol

flat bench

60kg - 12 reps

65kg - 10

70kg- 8

80kg - 5 ( personal best  )

incline

40kg - 12

50 kg - 10

60kg - 6

decline

60kg

3 x 10

dips

2 x 8

have been lifting for past weeks, got a pb on deadlift 2 days ago, back on track for now but moving again soon so that wont last long


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL at this pathetic journal XD

anyway forgot what i did for my back day but yesterday i dont legs for 1st time in like 2 months and im feeling it now just did some squats

squats

60kg - 10 x 4 sets

70kg - 10 x 2

80kg - 8 x 2

that was it lol hamstrings really hurt tho lol

today done chest n tris, but tried something abit different, can defo say decline benching is my fav chest exercise, but the gym was empty today and was all on my todd so no spotter

warmup on chest press machine

decline bench

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

65kg x 10

wanted to try 100kg but no1 was around to spot me and didnt wana risk it

incline

50kg - 3 x 8

cgbp

40kg - 3 x 8

tricep pushdowns

3 x 8

1 set of reverse rope pulls?

and then 3 sets of forearm curls

body weights goings up and strength almost back to before my holiday well apart from legs but almost there


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

good start man lets get consistent furious, lately i been spending more time ere than you man!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> good start man lets get consistent furious, lately i been spending more time ere than you man!


haha you should start your journal here make it look better atleast lol, i wana try put some vids in here.

wheres your journal ay? you said it was coming soon months ago lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> haha you should start your journal here make it look better atleast lol, i wana try put some vids in here.
> 
> wheres your journal ay? you said it was coming soon months ago lol


mine will come soon as i can get my sh*t right..as for looking better im not sure ya know lol..i'll be waiting on the vids


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> mine will come soon as i can get my sh*t right..as for looking better im not sure ya know lol..i'll be waiting on the vids


cant be any worse then mine lol cool ill keep an eye out for it


----------

